# Dependable roller frames and covers



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

I am going to be doing some 100% solids flooring projects in the near future and I am looking for some good, dependable, no hassle 9" and 18" roller frames and handles. I read a lot of reviews with frames becoming loose, and having to re-tighten them. I don't want to mess with any of that.. I can only assume the metal frames are more reliable, but are some of the plastic/composite frames worth it?

On that note, any suggestions for high quality 3/8” to 1/2” shed resistant, synthetic woven nap roller covers?

More than likely I will be purchasing everything online, unless I find a killer deal at a local B&M. 


Thanks in advance for the info everyone :drink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wooster


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

Wooster Brush BR045-18 Big Ben Roller Frame, 18-Inch - Paint Rollers - Amazon.com

or

Amazon.com: Wooster Brush BR036-18 Sherlock Wideboy Adjustable Frame, 18-Inch: Home Improvement


Are these comparable in durability?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Another vote for Wooster. 

BTW, consider trying to strike a bulk deal with your local supplier. IMO, buying supplies online is the same as a potential customer of ours going with the unlicensed, cash only, lowest bidder - you know, the guy we say we all despise.


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

Would you consider Ace Hardware a decent local supplier?

I cannot support buying sundry from Glidden, Sherwin-Williams, Frazee, Dunn Edwards etc etc.. Basically anyone else who manufacturers paint. They are my competition.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

IPCSpecialists said:


> Would you consider Ace Hardware a decent local supplier?


ACE Hardware dealers have access to a very good assortment of Wooster items through their warehouse. They can also access any Wooster item on a direct ship basis. If your local dealer has any pricing questions, tell him to contact Wooster Customer Service for details. 

Both of the frames you found on Amazon are good choices. 

Also check out Wooster's Sherlock roller frames and Extension Poles. 

(Won't say anymore out of fear of violating forum rules!)


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Brush&RollerGuy!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

IPCSpecialists said:


> Thanks Brush&RollerGuy!


Just sent you a Private Message


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Wooster


I agree 100%. I like the sherlock frames for 9", I've been wanting to try the 14" sherlock too. 
Dont waste your time with the plastic purdy frames, the covers continually slip off. Especially if you roll with the elbow away from wet edge, as I prefer. 
:bangin:


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

Well that didn't take long. Looks like I am going to go with...

Wooster SHERLOCK GT CONVERTIBLE 4-8' Pole 
Wooster SHERLOCK WIDE BOY 12-18" Frame 
Wooster EPOXY GLIDE 18" 1/4 nap roller covers 

The rig itself is about $55 bucks, and the covers are around $9 a pop. Not too shabby, I was thinking about going with the 9's, but you know what? It's freaking hot in Phoenix during summer and I'm not really fond of being inside these hot ass garages/shops for any longer than I have to. 

Thanks for the suggestions! If you see any room for improvement, feel free to chime in. I will only be using these for 100% solids epoxy / high solids urethane floors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

IPCSpecialists said:


> Would you consider Ace Hardware a decent local supplier?
> 
> I cannot support buying sundry from Glidden, Sherwin-Williams, Frazee, Dunn Edwards etc etc.. Basically anyone else who manufacturers paint. They are my competition.


I would. 

Around here the Ace Hardware stores are locally owned and are affiliated with Ace in order to have better buying power. I don't deal with them myself for my painting supplies since I have a great regional company I work with - but it couldn't hurt to talk with them.


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

RH said:


> I would.
> 
> Around here the Ace Hardware stores are locally owned and are affiliated with Ace in order to have better buying power. I don't deal with them myself for my painting supplies since I have a great regional company I work with - but it couldn't hurt to talk with them.


Same thing around here... Don's ACE, Barry's ACE, Howard's ACE.. The only covers I see in there are the "ACE" brand but I am going to stop at the one by my house today and see if they'll order in me some product. Don't get me wrong I love supporting local businesses, I try to do it 100% of the time. But say, if I can get items for more then 50% off online, and the B&M isn't willing to negotiate I have no problem buying online. After all, I have to look out for #1 (me!!!) before anything or anyone else.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

IPCSpecialists said:


> Same thing around here... Don's ACE, Barry's ACE, Howard's ACE.. The only covers I see in there are the "ACE" brand but I am going to stop at the one by my house today and see if they'll order in me some product. Don't get me wrong I love supporting local businesses, I try to do it 100% of the time. But say, if I can get items for more then 50% off online, and the B&M isn't willing to negotiate I have no problem buying online. After all, I have to look out for #1 (me!!!) before anything or anyone else.


Yeah, I understand that not everyone will have access to making purchases locally. If your only viable option is online then that's it.


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys. Ended up with Wooster Sherlock 18" Wideboy, Wooster Sherlock GT Convertible 4-8FT, and some Wooster 18" epoxy glide roller covers.

BTW the GT Convertible 4-8 pole is SOLID. First off the frame locks to the pole 2 different ways so it will never turn or become loose and even fully extended there is no flex.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

IPCSpecialists said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Ended up with Wooster Sherlock 18" Wideboy, Wooster Sherlock GT Convertible 4-8FT, and some Wooster 18" epoxy glide roller covers.
> 
> BTW the GT Convertible 4-8 pole is SOLID. First off the frame locks to the pole 2 different ways so it will never turn or become loose and even fully extended there is no flex.


If I must say so myself, you made a great choice!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Got the same gt pole last month. Absolutely love it. No more unscrewing rollers!

Big Ben for the 18" you'll never have to adjust anything again. 

Just dont use the nipples to pop off the end caps, they break after 50 or so times. I spin my covers to get about a dozen jobs out of em, its a lost art i guess.


----------



## IPCSpecialists (Feb 6, 2014)

I was debating between the Big Ben and the Wideboy, went Wideboy because it's metal. 

As for the covers, unfortunately it will be 1 roller cover per coat. Can't reuse them with epoxies and polyurethanes.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a problem with those Wooster frames squeaking? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Does anyone have a problem with those Wooster frames squeaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 KY jelly


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Does anyone have a problem with those Wooster frames squeaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Painter-Aaron - 

I am guessing that you are referring to the 9" Sherlock Roller Frame (also available in 4", 7", 14" and 9 1/2" for our Canadian Painters!). These frames will squeak when the nylon bearing in each end of the cage "dries out." We have found that if soaked in a bucket of water overnight the moisture usually takes care of the problem. The nylon bearings are used to eliminate a metal cage spinning on a metal shank. When you have metal on metal, you run the risk of creating a residue that could cause a gray streak to appear on the surface you are painting.

Hope this helps and thanks for your support!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Painter-Aaron -
> 
> I am guessing that you are referring to the 9" Sherlock Roller Frame (also available in 4", 7", 14" and 9 1/2" for our Canadian Painters!). These frames will squeak when the nylon bearing in each end of the cage "dries out." We have found that if soaked in a bucket of water overnight the moisture usually takes care of the problem. The nylon bearings are used to eliminate a metal cage spinning on a metal shank. When you have metal on metal, you run the risk of creating a residue that could cause a gray streak to appear on the surface you are painting.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for your support!



I'll give that a try, although it's nice to know that my guys are working from the next room! 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Does anyone have a problem with those Wooster frames squeaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


WD-40 those bad boys. Apply a tiny squirt on the inside of both ends at the start of every new job. They will spin like new and last forever. 

I met a guy who told me that he actually liked when his cages were squeaking. He said it let him know that there is constant production going on from his guys even when he's on the other side of the house. 

In regards to what some of the other guys have stated on here the Wooster Sherlock GT is the ONLY paint pole to use on walls IMHO. No need to ever constantly re-tighten as you paint, you can snap the cages off in a nano second if you need to ever hand roll and then snap them back on just as quick and they are built like tanks yet are still very light.


----------

